# 3.0L Wagon Starting Issue



## dgblake2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is going to sound foolish, but I just want to post it up and get some feedback before I go and pick this car up. 2003 3.0l v6 a6, has been sitting for 4+ months, gentleman that owns the car went to drive it recently, car starts and runs for about 2 seconds and then shuts off. 

Sounds like a fuel issue to me. From what I am seeing around the forum it looks like its probably a bad fuel pump? Lets hear it boys!


----------



## dgblake2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dgblake2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

please help!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

It would be helpful to know if the car was operating well before layup. How much gas is in the tank? Was the fuel stabilized before layup? Just a starter to try to figure it out. Old fuel can be a problem with water etc.


----------

